# New Smoker on the way. Sleeping on the couch!



## wingman (Apr 17, 2010)

kidding about the couch... My wife is cool and she just wants the good food to keep coming. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That said I worked a deal with the owner Don @  http://www.atbbq.com to do some partnering and they are shipping me a Louisiana WH-1320 Whole Hog pellet smoker at a significant discount. I have been in contact with a guy competing with this very unit and he loves it. It should ship Monday and be here on site within 5 days of that. 

It has 1,320 sq. inches of grilling surface. It can be operated as two seperate 680 sq. inch smokers with independant fire boxes, thermostats and hoppers. You can lift the doors and remove the center divider and cold smoke using one fire box at one end and place your products at the other. Or ou can run both and load the thing up. The thermostats are adjustable in 5 degree incriments from 180 degrees to 500+ degrees. 

Here is some data on the thing.

Full Range Temperatureand Smoke Control
NO preset heat levels:  hot smokefrom 180  or sear at 500  + 
REMOVEABLEDIVIDER
Separates cooking chamber to allowfor 2 cooking techniques at once,
another grilling innovation!
Engineered Legs
Solid, sturdy, durable heavy weightconstruction.  
Colossal GrillingArea
60” long and 1320 sq.in. of porcelaincoated cooking area;  Remove thepartition to accomodate wild gameand other large meals
Easy to OperateOPTION: FrontShelves
Clip onto front of yoursmoker; open grid designor solid stainless steel
INCLUDES:Expandable Recipe Keeper and Cookbook
OPTION: CabinetDoors & Panels
Handcrafted enclosuredoors & panels; stainlesssteel or paint grade
Updated design:  simple to operateand service, fewer parts
Side MountedPellet Fuel Hopper
Easy to fill and clean, easy serviceand maintenance; comes standardon all Country Smokers series
High Heat BBQPaint
Low maintenance, durable paint forall weather conditions
Porcelain CoatedCooking Grids
Easier maintenance and clean


----------



## treegje (Apr 17, 2010)

a very beautiful thing

Separates cooking chamber to allowfor 2 cooking techniques at once,that's very interesting
you surely use that.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice indeed 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I thought from the title of the thread you were sleeping on the couch in anticipation of your smokers arrival in the wee hours of the mornin.


----------



## wingman (Apr 17, 2010)

HA! I wish... Unfortunately I will be waiting a week and it's killing me... I'm one of thise who takes a long time doing research etc before I finally pull the trigger. At that point I want it now!


----------



## roller (Apr 18, 2010)

Yep that is a work of beauty!!!!!!!!!


----------

